# Keeping Toddler (with autism) Entertained



## kfarb

He is almost three and was diagnosed with autism about a year and a half ago. He's way more involved in the world lately, but with that comes the bordem. He used to be able to entertain himself with books and lining up his cars. Now he's so bored all day. Nothing entertains him longer than ten minutres and I'm at a loss. He's trying to snack all day because he's bored. He doesn't watch TV and I don't want that be his sole entertainment anyway. He loves the Ipad, but I don't want that to then only thing. 

What does your kid like to do? I'm sorry tired of chasing him out of the kitchen and away from light switches.


----------



## sam2eb

My son loves marble runs!

He can't build them himself but I'll do that then he will spend ages dropping marbles down it!


----------



## kfarb

sam2eb said:


> My son loves marble runs!
> 
> He can't build them himself but I'll do that then he will spend ages dropping marbles down it!

That's a great idea. He wouldn't be able to do it without me though, marbles immediately go to his mouth.


----------



## AP

I feel your pain! Its really difficult to catch on to something they will like isnt it? Does he like water? Could you make a sorta area where he can play with something water based safely? i know our oldest likes to sit with her toy tea sets and transfer liquids to and from one another. (this can be awkward in social situations :rofl:)

Someone told me something the other day at an autism workshop she was hosting "People might say - but my child doesn't play - but look again, perhaps they are playing in their own way?" It made me stand outside the box and look at all the little things she does that entertains her, that I wouldnt consider "playing" at first!

I know how you feel. because im at a loss with suggestions!


----------



## nicki01

Charlie hasn't been diagnosed with autism as yet but that's what we have been told it possibly is!
I too struggle to entertain her as she flits from one thing to another after just a couple of mins!
What works for us at the moment is using books, toys, card board and using her duplo etc to make ramps and tunnels and pushing her little cars through them or over them! We also use this tunnels and ramps to play houses with her little animal figures, or roll balls down and under them! Hope that makes some sense! 
Tent building using sheets/blankets has become quite popular in our house too!
Will be stalking this thread for more ideas as with a new baby due soon I need to get her playing so I can feed!


----------



## nicki01

Just though of another!

Sticking stickers onto paper! I just buy a cheap pack if stickers and give her some paper and she sticks them on to make a picture! This can be a bit time consuming for me aswell as she struggles to peel them off the original sheet!

My mum gives her the peg basket and she sits and pegs all the pegs to the edge of it! She actually does this longer than she will play with any toy!!


----------



## kfarb

AtomicPink said:


> I feel your pain! Its really difficult to catch on to something they will like isnt it? Does he like water? Could you make a sorta area where he can play with something water based safely? i know our oldest likes to sit with her toy tea sets and transfer liquids to and from one another. (this can be awkward in social situations :rofl:)
> 
> Someone told me something the other day at an autism workshop she was hosting "People might say - but my child doesn't play - but look again, perhaps they are playing in their own way?" It made me stand outside the box and look at all the little things she does that entertains her, that I wouldnt consider "playing" at first!
> 
> I know how you feel. because im at a loss with suggestions!

Thanks so much! 



nicki01 said:


> Charlie hasn't been diagnosed with autism as yet but that's what we have been told it possibly is!
> I too struggle to entertain her as she flits from one thing to another after just a couple of mins!
> What works for us at the moment is using books, toys, card board and using her duplo etc to make ramps and tunnels and pushing her little cars through them or over them! We also use this tunnels and ramps to play houses with her little animal figures, or roll balls down and under them! Hope that makes some sense!
> Tent building using sheets/blankets has become quite popular in our house too!
> Will be stalking this thread for more ideas as with a new baby due soon I need to get her playing so I can feed!

Cars are one of the things he's tiring of. The entertain him about two minutes and then he's jumping on the bed or flipping light switches. :wacko:



nicki01 said:


> Just though of another!
> 
> Sticking stickers onto paper! I just buy a cheap pack if stickers and give her some paper and she sticks them on to make a picture! This can be a bit time consuming for me aswell as she struggles to peel them off the original sheet!
> 
> My mum gives her the peg basket and she sits and pegs all the pegs to the edge of it! She actually does this longer than she will play with any toy!!

We have a peg toy, but doesn't have the strength in his hands to play with it by himself and stickers are a weird sensory thing with him. He hates them.

My husband is being dispatched to buy him some new toys to try when he takes his lunch. If I I find something he likes, then I'm going to try rotating his toys so they are new to him. We also want to get him one of those small trampolines because he's always jumping on the bed.

Thanks everyone for replying. I hope I get some more suggestions.


----------



## sam2eb

AtomicPink said:


> I feel your pain! Its really difficult to catch on to something they will like isnt it? Does he like water? Could you make a sorta area where he can play with something water based safely? i know our oldest likes to sit with her toy tea sets and transfer liquids to and from one another. (this can be awkward in social situations :rofl:)
> 
> Someone told me something the other day at an autism workshop she was hosting "People might say - but my child doesn't play - but look again, perhaps they are playing in their own way?" It made me stand outside the box and look at all the little things she does that entertains her, that I wouldnt consider "playing" at first!
> 
> I know how you feel. because im at a loss with suggestions!


This is so true! One of dexters favorite things to do is putting stones in and out of an old watering can! He would spend aaaages doing this!


----------



## Tiff

Oh god, Claire is another who adores transferring water from one container to another.

We were just at a family reunion and while this may not work for in the colder weather they had two buckets of water set up a few paces away from each other and had some large sponges. They had to sop up water with the sponge from one bucket then walk/run to the other bucket and squeeze it out.

Claire loved it, I loved it too as it helps with motor skills. We'll be doing this one again in our backyard!


----------



## mummy2o

They have a bigger marble run for babies so they can't put the ball down their mouths. I remember my son playing with one. It could just be a passing phase until he finds his new interest. 

At about 3 my sons was playing toddler games on the Sesame street website. I know its early to start him on the computer but in my defense if he won't be able to have unreadable handwriting like many (not all) ASD I thought he could at least learn that he could start learning those skills.


----------



## sun

Another water lover here! My son is a bit older (3.5) but we have a play structure in the backyard and I fill several washing bins with water, we have a bunch of containers and mini watering cans and he will transfer water from the bins. He especially loves to pour water down the slide. Luckily my 19mo daughter is at the same stage because she loves to do this too. I actually dread what we'll do once summer is over lol!

Also thanks for the sponge idea Tiff! I bet my kids will love that!


----------



## Lilicat

This toy has a light switch on the side of it so although it is aimed at a younger age group he may enjoy it. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/LeapFrog-1...&ie=UTF8&qid=1374269335&sr=1-1&keywords=house

My son's likes collections of small things, mainly animals. He has a massive collection of mini toy animals he likes to sort and organise. He also has collections of magnetic letters and numbers that he sorts through, for the garden he has a collection of golf balls. 

He has been given an iPad by a charity which he loves and is obsessed with, he also has the Tag Junior books and really enjoys all the sounds he can get those to make and they are a favourite even though he ignores the story

Aside from that it is sensory type toys, these are so he either had or are only my Christmas planning list

Sound blocks 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wonderworl...TF8&colid=3LAEYU9XEP4AQ&coliid=I19TBKJ63M27WR

Glitter wand (he loves these)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Letterbox-...8&qid=1374269593&sr=8-1&keywords=sensory+toys

Rainmaker
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Halilit-MP...8&qid=1374269593&sr=8-6&keywords=sensory+toys

Bubble timer
https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Sensor...&qid=1374269660&sr=8-27&keywords=sensory+toys

Bubble lamp
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Colour-Cha...&qid=1374269679&sr=8-61&keywords=sensory+toys

His main thing is water and noises, your son might like different colour lights best if lights switches please him or it might be the physical sensation of switching the lights on and off in which case he might enjoy toys with buttons and switches.


----------

